# Lough Arrow Campsite, Boyle , nr Sligo.



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Not of much interest to most on here ,unless you are currently touring Ireland, but I know we have a lot of Irish members on here so, we are spending next weekend at this small lovely and very friendly campsite and our singing daughter, son and friend are bringing the music gear to entertain us in the little clubhouse on the Sat eve. If you play /sing you are welcome to join in. The more the merrier , just bring your own drink.





ps The clip is from a local pub, not the campsite clubhouse.


----------

